# Problems with running 5+ nics [solved]

## jav

Hello everyone!

I got a system which has been working fine with my beloved Tulip Card. A Dlink DFE-570TX REV-1A.

I recently received a second card, which also is a D-Link DFE570TX REV-1A.

However, when I have both connected at the same time, I the interfaces just won't receive an IP from DHCP.

Each card works fine if it is installed alone, or together with another (single nic) card. But the two D-Links just won't play nice together.

I cannot see any thing wrong except for that it will not bind an IP.

If I simply remove any of the two cards (and re-arrange /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules so I eth's still make sense) it will immediately work fine.

I have considered the possibility that I have borked things up by inserting and removing the cards (e.g. so I end up with  an eth47 or similar), however the /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules claims that my ethX are bound to the MAC addresses I expect them to (and I'm not getting any error messages about the NIC missing or drivers missing).

Another peculiar thing is that if I run "halt -p" with only one of the cards in the box powersoff nicley, if I run it with both cards in it won't poweroff (only stop HDDs and halt the system, the CPU fan and other fans keep on going).

Does any one have a clue as where I can continue to debug?

(thank you firefox for the spell checker  :Very Happy: )

EDIT: I have also tried using a livecd (gentoo 2.6.19-r5)

----------

## jav

It turns out that my motherboard, for some strange reason, didn't like me filling up the PCI slots.

I'm still unsure as to why, but by leaving one PCI slot empty everything now works fine.

I'll look around for BIOS upgrades and the like.

If any one has suggestions on how to pinpoint the exact problem, please let me know.

(e.g. stuff I should check out regarding the PCI slots and IRQs or whatever).

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *jav wrote:*   

> It turns out that my motherboard, for some strange reason, didn't like me filling up the PCI slots.
> 
> I'm still unsure as to why, but by leaving one PCI slot empty everything now works fine.
> 
> I'll look around for BIOS upgrades and the like.
> ...

 

You would be amazed. There used to be a bug regarding SB sound cards and certain PCI slots in Windows, way back when...

Just accept it as an unfixable bug and move on.

----------

## cynric

I too have had this problem. The machine would hardlock with 3 NICs. After disabling all the unneeded services to free up IRQs and fiddled with IRQ sharing, I was able to get 4 NICs going. Still working on the 5th, but it doesn't look good. IBM has a pretty good article on hardware stability. Not overly helpful in this case though, but if you don't know what interrupts are being used by what this might be useful.

----------

## Simba7

I have a total of 12 in mine (including an Atheros Super-G Card).

2x Digital DE504's (Quad Port 10/100Base-TX)

1x Allied Telesyn AT-2560FX (10/100Base-FX)

1x D-Link DGE-500T (10/100/1000Base-TX)

1x 3Com 3c509B (10Base-T)

1x Atheros AR5212 Super-G Wireless Card

No problems here. Running them all on a i440BX Board with a Pentium II @ 450MHz.Last edited by Simba7 on Tue Jan 15, 2008 3:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cyker

I hate you  :Sad: 

Does it 'splode when you run them all at full speed?  :Mr. Green: 

Out of curiosity, what motherboard are you using? I didn't think the 440BX has such a stable (A?)PIC...!

I'm just surprised you don't have IRQ hell with that many cards!!

(Seriously, the IRQ routing in modern systems is abysmal... I almost miss the old DOS days where you could manually set IRQs instead of being forced to use ACPI-assigned IRQs which are all IRQ 10 or randomly based on the PCI slot you use or something!)

----------

## cynric

The control in the DOS days was nice. Obviously his motherboard is a help, but having different vendors for the cards and them being multiport probably helps considerably. At least in my case with Linksys wanting to hang on only a handful of IRQs.

----------

## Cyker

Wish mine was like that...  my mobo doesn't even respect IRQ assignments at all!

The two onboard NICs are a sky2 and a forcdeth - No way to change their IRQs in BIOS and apparently there just is no mechanism in the 2.6 kernels for manually setting IRQs.

I tried booting Windows off a USB key to set them, which worked, but when you boot back to Linux they end up at the same values they were before  :Sad: 

There's also a 3Com 905b combo card in there, which has the EEPROM configured to use IRQ5, but again Linux ignores it and sets its own IRQ.

So now I have the bizzare situation of 2 1000BaseTX, a 10Base2 card and the OHCI USB controller sharing a single IRQ (16), the other APIC IRQs being used for EHCI and various SATA controllers, while almost all of the PIC (sub-15) IRQs totally unused!  :Shocked: 

This leads to interesting hangs if all the cards are run at full speed... (The buggy sky and 3com drivers don't help either...)

Darn you IRQ sharing! Darn you to heck!!

----------

## Simba7

 *Cyker wrote:*   

> Out of curiosity, what motherboard are you using? I didn't think the 440BX has such a stable (A?)PIC...!
> 
> I'm just surprised you don't have IRQ hell with that many cards!!
> 
> (Seriously, the IRQ routing in modern systems is abysmal... I almost miss the old DOS days where you could manually set IRQs instead of being forced to use ACPI-assigned IRQs which are all IRQ 10 or randomly based on the PCI slot you use or something!)

 

Actually, it's quite stable. It's an old Abit BX6 v2.02 Board. http://www2.abit.com.tw/page/uk/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=BX6+V2.0&fMTYPE=Slot+1

Here's what my kernel dmesg looks like.. I'm in the middle of rebuilding Gentoo (Stage1, upgraded from 13.6GB to 40.9GB HDD), so the Atheros AR5212, 3com 3c509B, and Matrox 4MB AGP cards are currently MIA. I'm also looking into upgrading the memory to 1GB.

```
scratchansniff ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@kagome) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Tue Apr 3 01:19:22 UTC 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000dff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff0000 - 000000000dff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000dff3000 - 000000000e000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Malformed early option 'acpi'

0MB HIGHMEM available.

223MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 57328) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    57328

  HighMem     57328 ->    57328

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    57328

On node 0 totalpages: 57328

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 415 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 52817 pages, LIFO batch:15

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ABIT                                  ) @ 0x000f7160

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ABIT   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0dff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ABIT   AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x0dff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 ABIT   AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 0e000000:f1ff0000)

Detected 451.025 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 56881

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo acpi=on

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (011ca000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 4096 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 218212k/229312k available (2604k kernel code, 10496k reserved, 605k data, 248k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff4e000 - 0xfffff000   ( 708 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xce800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 783 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xcdff0000   ( 223 MB)

      .init : 0xc042a000 - 0xc0468000   ( 248 kB)

      .data : 0xc038b370 - 0xc0422b14   ( 605 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc038b370   (2604 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 902.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=4514410)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 9c00)

CPU0: Intel Pentium II (Deschutes) stepping 02

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 4711k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3b0, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 4000-403f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by PIIX4 SMB

PCI: Firmware left 0000:00:0f.0 e100 interrupts enabled, disabling

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFAN] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d4000000-d7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: dc000000-dcffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: d8000000-d9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: 10000000-100fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: da000000-dbffffff

  PREFETCH window: 10100000-101fffff

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 2048 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 4096)

TCP reno registered

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xdc000000, mapped to 0xce880000, using 3072k, total 4096k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:7b00

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c7b3b, set palette = c00c7b99

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3de 3df

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: Card '3Com 3C509B EtherLink III'

isapnp: 1 Plug & Play card detected total

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 94098U8, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST GCE-8160B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80041248 sectors (40981 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: unknown partition table

hdb: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4

Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 5

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Freeing unused kernel memory: 248k freed

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 15

PCI: setting IRQ 15 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 15, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 1745, nTxLock = 13963

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux Tulip driver version 1.1.14-NAPI (May 11, 2002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

tulip0:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip0:  Index #0 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip0:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip0:  Index #2 - Media 100baseTx (#3) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

tulip0:  Index #3 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

eth0: Digital DS21142/43 Tulip rev 48 at MMIO 0xd9000000, xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, IRQ 10.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

tulip1:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip1:  Index #0 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip1:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip1:  Index #2 - Media 100baseTx (#3) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

tulip1:  Index #3 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

eth1: Digital DS21142/43 Tulip rev 48 at MMIO 0xd9001000, xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, IRQ 15.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

tulip2:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip2:  Index #0 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip2:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip2:  Index #2 - Media 100baseTx (#3) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

tulip2:  Index #3 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

eth2: Digital DS21142/43 Tulip rev 48 at MMIO 0xd9002000, xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, IRQ 11.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

tulip3:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip3:  Index #0 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip3:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip3:  Index #2 - Media 100baseTx (#3) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

tulip3:  Index #3 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

eth3: Digital DS21142/43 Tulip rev 48 at MMIO 0xd9003000, xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, IRQ 12.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

tulip4:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip4:  Index #0 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip4:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip4:  Index #2 - Media 100baseTx (#3) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

tulip4:  Index #3 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

eth4: Digital DS21142/43 Tulip rev 48 at MMIO 0xdb000000, xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, IRQ 12.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

tulip5:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip5:  Index #0 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip5:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip5:  Index #2 - Media 100baseTx (#3) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

tulip5:  Index #3 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

eth5: Digital DS21142/43 Tulip rev 48 at MMIO 0xdb001000, xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, IRQ 10.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

tulip6:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip6:  Index #0 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip6:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip6:  Index #2 - Media 100baseTx (#3) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

tulip6:  Index #3 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

eth6: Digital DS21142/43 Tulip rev 48 at MMIO 0xdb002000, xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, IRQ 15.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

tulip7:  EEPROM default media type Autosense.

tulip7:  Index #0 - Media 10baseT (#0) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip7:  Index #1 - Media 10baseT-FDX (#4) described by a 21142 Serial PHY (2) block.

tulip7:  Index #2 - Media 100baseTx (#3) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

tulip7:  Index #3 - Media 100baseTx-FDX (#5) described by a 21143 SYM PHY (4) block.

eth7: Digital DS21142/43 Tulip rev 48 at MMIO 0xdb003000, xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx, IRQ 11.

ns83820.c: National Semiconductor DP83820 10/100/1000 driver.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 15 (level, low) -> IRQ 15

eth8: ns83820.c: 0x22c: 49001186, subsystem: 1186:4900

eth8: ns83820 v0.22: DP83820 v1.2: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx io=0xde111000 irq=15 f=sg

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (0 C)

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Time: pit clocksource has been installed.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth9: e100_probe: addr 0xde110000, irq 11, MAC addr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

eth8: link now 100 mbps, full duplex and up.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

eth8: no IPv6 routers present

eth2: no IPv6 routers present

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

eth4: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## Cyker

Nice... my 'board's an Asus A8N32-SLi.

It's pretty crap...  :Sad: 

----------

